# surprise kids!



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

So yesterday I happened to notice that Luca, my default LGD, was acting a bit strange, a little more alert and a bit stressed. So I searched the property to see what was up and lo and behold! Lulu was tucked away in a corner with two new little doelings! I was told that she wasn't due until December so this was a huge surprise! Both are very small, barely five pounds each but seem to be full term and healthy. I guess that means the sire wasn't a Boer after all, they have white speckles by their ears that make me think pygmy. Now I'm rushing around trying to get things ready because I thought I had three more months to prep for babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to post pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm giving to post pics tomorrow when I can use my laptop, I had forgotten how stinking cute new babies are! They already try to sleep in my lap when I sit down and they're starting to jump and play... Lulu has no use for Luca though, he wanted to check out the new additions and got a headbutt to the gut for his troubles.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats! Pics asap please


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ah cute! congrats!


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope the pictures post. The one with the dark marking is a little buckling, the lighter one is a doeling. Is the lighter one still a chamoise?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So cute!!! Congrats!!! And good job Luca for alerting you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. Mom looks a little thin but they are adorable. I agree Pygmy.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

She is thin. I've already put more weight in her in the month I've had her but I'm still not happy with it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Adorable!!! I think you may have some pygmy in there! Tooooo stinking cute!!


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

They are adorable! A bit skittish when you approach, especially if Lulu snorts at me, but once you get a hand on them they love to be scratched and petted.


----------

